# Wanted: Suntour Cyclone M-II Rear Derailleur



## pubrunner (13 Oct 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a Suntour RD-3700 Cyclone M-II GT long cage rear derailleur if you have one available ?

Thank you !


----------

